# Messiaen's late organ music



## Mandryka

I'm talking about the Livre du Saint Sacrement and the Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte Trinité.

I hardly know the music myself, but dabbling and dipping in spotify performances makes me think that this is something really very special.

So far the two that have attracted my attention the most are Boström in the Livre and Ericsson for the Meditations.


----------



## brotagonist

Last year, I bought:









Daniel Beilschmidt, organ (of the Sainte-Trinité Church in Paris)

The dynamic range is astonishing: it demands rather loud listening. It immediately became a favourite.


----------



## Mandryka

One good thing I've found is Jennifer Bate's Livre du Saint Sacrement. Really inspired music making - she created it and worked alongside Messiaen. 

I was much less impressed by Bate's lyrical and introspective approach to the meditations, which I think lacked a sense of physicality and struggle. And, so far, Messiaen's own recording of the Méditations hasn't really captured my imagination. I haven't had the chance to hear Daniel Beilschmidt yet, but on spotify I have been very impressed with Ericsson, as I said in my first post, and by a very exciting recording by the Austrian composer Thomas Daniel Schlee. I can imagine that Bate would find Schlee mauvais goût - I would if he were to play Liszt like that, bit in Mesiaen I can stand it, the music is more interesting for me. 

It's great music, these late organ cycles. I suspect not only a summit for Messiaen but a summit of music generally.


----------



## tdc

Interesting thread. I need to explore these works more, but very little of Messiaen seems to really work for me, his organ music and works for ondes martenot, do strike me as intriguing though, and at times it seems like I really like some of these pieces. I wonder if this thread would've got more attention in the solo music section...


----------



## starthrower

Mandryka said:


> One good thing I've found is Jennifer Bate's Livre du Saint Sacrement. Really inspired music making - she created it and worked alongside Messiaen..


Just got it on a used copy of the Regis 6 CD set. I'm looking forward to hearing this!


----------



## Mandryka

starthrower said:


> Just got it on a used copy of the Regis 6 CD set. I'm looking forward to hearing this!


I was disappointed by her Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte Trinité


----------



## starthrower

Mandryka said:


> I was disappointed by her Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte Trinité


I have no point of reference or comparison, so I have no expectations.


----------



## Krummhorn

I have Jennifer Bates recordings of Messiaen. 

Also Olivier Latry is an outstanding organist who has recorded the Messiaen works.


----------



## ptr

^^ I usually Recommend Olivier Latry, his DG cycle is easily obtainable and outstandingly played like Kh indicates! (For the budget orientated Hans-Ola Ericsson's fine old Bis Cycle is available cheaply from Brilliant classics)

/ptr


----------



## Mandryka

Yes, I have a very positive view about Hans Ola Ericson.


----------



## ptr

I quite like Ericsson, he is a very good organist (have heard him numerous times live!), as is Eric Boström who recorded the whole thing for Proprius or Dame Gillian Weir (Collins/Priory), but neither recorded on a French organ, I think that if it is Your first complete cycle it should be on an appropriate Cavaillé-Coll organ like Olivier Latry use!

/ptr


----------



## starthrower

Mandryka said:


> One good thing I've found is Jennifer Bate's Livre du Saint Sacrement. Really inspired music making - she created it and worked alongside Messiaen.


An awesome work! I'm really enjoying it!


----------



## starthrower

ptr said:


> ^^ I usually Recommend Olivier Latry, his DG cycle is easily obtainable and outstandingly played like Kh indicates! (For the budget orientated Hans-Ola Ericsson's fine old Bis Cycle is available cheaply from Brilliant classics)
> 
> /ptr


I haven't seen the Ericsson set on Brilliant Classics. They have another huge set (17 CDs) of organ and piano music. Organist is Willem Tanke.

What about Naji Hakim? He's also recorded Messiaen works.


----------



## ptr

starthrower said:


> I haven't seen the Ericsson set on Brilliant Classics. They have another huge set (17 CDs) of organ and piano music. Organist is Willem Tanke.


Might be that I recalled incorectl? Was it his Bach?



> What about Naji Hakim? He's also recorded Messiaen works.


Very good! But I don't think he has recorded the complete works have he? (There was a BBC Music Magazine feature CD (2012/2) where he played "La nativité du Seigneur" very well!)

/ptr


----------



## starthrower

I just have a couple of pieces by Hakim on the Never Before Released CD. Beautiful stuff, and the entire CD is quite diverse an enjoyable. The Ericsson set is still available on BIS for a reasonable price. BIS boxes are fairly cheap, but the single CDs are expensive.


----------



## Albert7

Awesome... I want to explore of this music... I think that the DG Latre box set is a good start.


----------



## ptr

Albert7 said:


> Awesome... I want to explore of this music... I think that the DG Latre box set is a good start.


Perfect starter set! Thoroughly recommended!

/ptr


----------



## Selby

Is this the one you mean?

http://www.amazon.com/Messiaen-Comp...25867052&sr=8-1&keywords=messiaen+organ+works









Because it looks very, very yummy.


----------



## Albert7

Selby said:


> Is this the one you mean?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Messiaen-Comp...25867052&sr=8-1&keywords=messiaen+organ+works
> 
> View attachment 65880
> 
> 
> Because it looks very, very yummy.


Yep it's right now on my iTunes wishlist. Great cover too!


----------



## MagneticGhost

It is extremely yummy. But look out - it's available within the Messiaen Complete Edition on DG. 
Currently retailing at about £55.
The price fluctuates though and I picked it up last month for £45.
The extra money is worth it for all Messiaen's works in one place, one of the best organ sets, his great but hard to find opera etc - all in one box. The opera alone is hard to buy for less than 30 at the moment.


----------



## Couac Addict

Latry is near perfect in this.


----------



## Selby

MagneticGhost said:


> It is extremely yummy. But look out - it's available within the Messiaen Complete Edition on DG.
> Currently retailing at about £55.
> The price fluctuates though and I picked it up last month for £45.
> The extra money is worth it for all Messiaen's works in one place, one of the best organ sets, his great but hard to find opera etc - all in one box. The opera alone is hard to buy for less than 30 at the moment.


http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Oliv...449&sr=8-1&keywords=messiaen+complete+edition

Ooof. 33 discs. That is a work of beauty. Thank you for making me aware of it.

Even at full price (US$158) it is not a terrible deal.


----------



## Albert7

Selby said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Oliv...449&sr=8-1&keywords=messiaen+complete+edition
> 
> Ooof. 33 discs. That is a work of beauty. Thank you for making me aware of it.
> 
> Even at full price (US$158) it is not a terrible deal.
> 
> View attachment 65908


I wonder if I can get that complete box set on iTunes (I don't like to buy CD's) so checking right now.


----------

